# ENGLISH or CREATIVE WRITING MAJORS, Where are you guys?



## Ms ISTJ (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey fellow English / Creative Writing majors...reveal yourselves!

What's your type?

What drew you to English / Creative Writing?

Favorite part(s) about it? Least favorite part(s) about it?

Are you currently in college, or how long ago did you graduate?

If in college: What do you want to do after college?

If out of college: What do you do now? Do you like it?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Type: not sure, don't know anymore.

1. Was drawn to English because I enjoyed writing. I also like the malleability of language.

2. Favorite part of my degree were some of the literature classes and some fellow students. Least favorite was the curriculum. A total waste of my time that did not prepare me for getting a job or finding a career outside of academia or more school.

3. Graduated. Probably 7 years ago? 

4. Now work in marketing, which requires some writing on my part. Am leaving marketing for graphic design, which better suits my skills and interests. I still like writing, but I would not do it for a career. It's a hobby, and I confused it for a career path when I went to college.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

What's your type?
INFJ

What drew you to English / Creative Writing?
I personally always had a knack for writing, a natural talent you could say and this since elementary school where my teacher always pointed out my writing as well as my advanced vocabulary. This didn't change until high-school when I finally joined some writing communities online and well when I found out about some programs in my country, even though they are pretty expensive, I told my family that I wanted to join one of them that had really good reviews, even though I'm in Law School as well so that I can make good money one day, until I publish my book series on day in the far future.

Favorite part(s) about it? Least favorite part(s) about it?
Favorite parts probably coming up with all the ideas and characters and plots. I gte inspired almost everywhere by all the little things that surround me. Most songs I listened to have inspired me for something as well. Least favorite part. That I have to put Law School first...since I have to finish it some day in the near future so that I can have married and buy a house and all that stuff which isn't as easy if you pit writing first.

Are you currently in college, or how long ago did you graduate?
Yes I still am.

If in college: What do you want to do after college?
I wanna work on my book series whenever I'm having time so that it'll get published before I'm sixty...hopefully.

If out of college: What do you do now? Do you like it?
/


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm an ENTP. 
My first degree was in Journalism, but I soon realized it's not exactly my thing. *MY* thing is and will always be the English language. That's why this course year I've started the online degree of English Studies. So far I'm really enjoying it! It concentrates more on literature and culture -since the grammar I can skip, and right now I'm studying medieval literature. Quite difficult honestly but it's really beautiful. Also, I really enjoy medieval history so it's cool.


----------



## SoCalDave (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm an ISTP.

My strength lies in the English Language, so I studied literature. Since I'm introverted, I read things in a careful manner and word ideas in a careful manner. I employ big words so I can write less 

I teach English and my strength lies in showing students how to read a piece of text to find the deeper meaning embedded within it.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Edit: INFP (it's also on my profile info--though I tested as ENFP in high school and early college)

I studied English and I loved it. I also studied art a bit, and some ECE.

I am a preschool teacher. 

Our courses were mostly focused on English literature--from Beowulf to PoMo. I am so grateful for the education I was able to receive. But I can't say that I, personally, applied it in work.

I wanted to study art, but I decided that English was more practical and less weird sounding than art. But it's not so.

Still--I love my Humanities education. I love how much history I learned and how I was exposed to so many perspectives throughout time. I can't regret it even if I wasn't sure at the time. Literature is so awesome, and the education from it will be memorable for the rest of my life. It's one of my favorite decisions in life, even if it isn't very applicable to work. I consider it a more generally human education--and I will always cherish studying English even though I haven't used my education much in work. It's worth more than that to me.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about my MBTI type. 

I did a double degree in English/Comparative Literature and French Studies at undergraduate level because I'd long enjoyed reading as well as writing about stories. At the time I had plans to become a high school French and English teacher. 

I still like to be exposed to different perspectives and ideas centred on language, society, philosophy, etc.. Not every argument is a good argument, but I'm always willing to engage as much as I can. 

I graduated over a decade or so ago. 

I'm a freelance editor who does mostly copy editing. I rarely draw on my theoretical knowledge of literature and rhetoric to do copy editing tasks (copy editing is more about the mechanics of language like grammar, spelling and punctuation), but I still don't regret my education in the Humanities. I once thought about fiction editing as a specialisation, but I ended up having many issues with fundamental beliefs about writing and literature that are shared by many 'professional' fiction editors. To me, fiction editing is a 'voodoo' practice that doesn't have a sound philosophical basis.


----------

